# Gold Coast Herping ??



## cougars (Mar 19, 2009)

Are there any roads/areas that's good for a bit of a look around for reptiles near Surfers? I'm going up there soon and want to have a go at finding some critters.


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 20, 2009)

If you use the search bit up the top, there's a wealth of information. Try words like 'hinterland' 'Tamborine' 'Numinbah' etc and you'll get much of what you need.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 20, 2009)

springbrook

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8&om=1&ll=-28.205642,153.307171&spn=0.102264,0.154495&z=13


WARNING - unless they have build a new road through the national park in the past few years that I don't know about Springbrook road does NOT connect to tallabudgra rd, they don't even get close, there is a big cliff and a national park that separate the roads. Don't beleive the map.


----------



## Jarden (Mar 20, 2009)

Mt tamborine would be good, That road going from the coast to beudesert theres a couple of off roads around there


----------



## cougars (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replys.I might give MT Tamborine a look.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 20, 2009)

Id go Numinbah Valley, although I have never been there, the photos of a Tiger Snake and 2 Common Adders are both taken there in one of my herp books.


----------



## wizz (Mar 21, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Id go Numinbah Valley, although I have never been there, the photos of a Tiger Snake and 2 Common Adders are both taken there in one of my herp books.


There are better spots to go for adders then (Numinbah Valley) on the gold coast tigers to.......


----------



## cougars (Apr 5, 2009)

I went up to Mt Tamborine but it was pretty cool only 18 deg, We saw some cane toads and a few marsupials.


----------

